# TWO BALD EAGLES in my yard a few seconds ago



## Care4all (Oct 20, 2015)

Two Bald Eagles on two trees in my yard...I'm shaking...had to run in and get the camera, the card wasn't in it and I had no room for pics on the camera itself, and then the batteries went dead and the hubby ran in and got me 4 new batteries....

All the while I am thinking that the American Bald Eagles will fly away before I can get a good picture of them....

They were beautiful....HUGE HUGE HUGE, you have no idea how huge these birds are...the pics just do not show how big they are...maybe 6 or 7 foot wingspans...

One was in full sunlight, the other was in a tree 50 ft away, in the shade part of the tree so not as visible....

They flew in together, one was a screaming eagle...then they landed on separate trees....  I've NEVER SEEN A PAIR TOGETHER before....

THIS WAS AWESOME!


----------



## mdk (Oct 20, 2015)

Amazing pictures! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## Care4all (Oct 20, 2015)

Here is the other one in the shadaow of a tree about 50 feet away


----------



## Care4all (Oct 20, 2015)

Here is the one getting ready to fly away, and one pic of him flying away....


----------



## Valerie (Oct 20, 2015)

wow, awesome!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 20, 2015)

Magnificent!  You took some great photographs, Care4all!    Thank you for sharing these!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 20, 2015)

Care4all said:


> Here is the one getting ready to fly away, and one pic of him flying away....



Wonderful!   I love these pictures!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 20, 2015)

Care4all said:


> Here is the other one in the shadaow of a tree about 50 feet away



Such great photographs!   So close up!  You did an amazing job!  Bravo!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 20, 2015)

You made my day with these photographs.  I just want to you know you really made my day!  I love eagles.  This was such an unexpected happening!  I can tell the eagle soaring is huge.  What a find!


----------



## Care4all (Oct 20, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the other one in the shadaow of a tree about 50 feet away
> ...


I'm amazed they even turned out, I was shaking...first having to find the card that holds the pics, and then the batteries going dead....  I was CERTAIN I was not going to get any pictures at all because they were going to fly away....but they stayed there for a good 5 to 10 minutes so I finally managed to get a few...!!!  Whew!!!


----------



## Dante (Oct 20, 2015)

cool

wtf do you live?


----------



## Dante (Oct 20, 2015)

Care4all said:


> Two Bald Eagles on two trees in my yard...I'm shaking...had to run in and get the camera, the card wasn't in it and I had no room for pics on the camera itself, and then the batteries went dead and the hubby ran in and got me 4 new batteries....
> 
> All the while I am thinking that the American Bald Eagles will fly away before I can get a good picture of them....
> 
> ...


Top ornaments on your xmas tree?

so friggin cool!!!!!


----------



## Dante (Oct 20, 2015)

Care4all said:


> Here is the other one in the shadaow of a tree about 50 feet away


totally awesome!

have to snatch/copy a few


----------



## Care4all (Oct 20, 2015)

Dante said:


> cool
> 
> wtf do you live?


In the Maine woods, the middle of nowhere, basically. 

Here are my deer (friends) who have been visiting since the wild apples have gotten ripe!


----------



## Pogo (Oct 20, 2015)

Outstandin'!

Keep that camera charged 'n' loaded.  You never know.


----------



## S.J. (Oct 20, 2015)

Fantastic pics, c4a!  Thanks for that.  You should get those published.  PS, I'll bet you keep that camera charged from now on, eh?


----------



## Dante (Oct 20, 2015)

Care4all said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > cool
> ...


Oh. I thought you came from Maine and lived in the Rockies or something 
A few friends have places in Maine, but one particular friend has a place at the end of the App Trail. I;ll have to ask him if he sees this kind of thing. Totally awesome. 

btw, I have some roots in Maine KEnnebunc and Border with Canada near Woodstock NB


----------



## Dante (Oct 20, 2015)

here's one attempt.





Caring For All

Watching Over America


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 20, 2015)

Awesome!

And thank you.


----------



## Dante (Oct 20, 2015)

2nd







they can be shrunk if they do not fit avatar


----------



## Care4all (Oct 20, 2015)

Dante said:


> here's one attempt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I like my present Avatar....I've been Xena Princess Warrior for years!!!


----------



## 1stRambo (Oct 20, 2015)

Care4all said:


> Two Bald Eagles on two trees in my yard...I'm shaking...had to run in and get the camera, the card wasn't in it and I had no room for pics on the camera itself, and then the batteries went dead and the hubby ran in and got me 4 new batteries....
> 
> All the while I am thinking that the American Bald Eagles will fly away before I can get a good picture of them....
> 
> ...



Yo, you might see more of them in the future? Talking a nest? With babies!!!

"GTP"


----------



## Dante (Oct 20, 2015)

Care4all said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > here's one attempt.
> ...


that you have all while caring for America.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 20, 2015)

1stRambo said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Two Bald Eagles on two trees in my yard...I'm shaking...had to run in and get the camera, the card wasn't in it and I had no room for pics on the camera itself, and then the batteries went dead and the hubby ran in and got me 4 new batteries....
> ...


Oh my gosh, I bet you are right!!!  I can't wait to see their babies!!!!  I have posted pics on this site a few years back of an Eagle that was in the Meadow out front, not very good pics....but it was by itself, no partner....  now that I have seen the pair together, babies can't be too far off...


----------



## Care4all (Oct 20, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Fantastic pics, c4a!  Thanks for that.  You should get those published.  PS, I'll bet you keep that camera charged from now on, eh?


I usually have my camera with me, every time I am outside, because I never know what is going to show up....

It began when we first moved here, I saw a Pileated Woodpecker....(The largest wood pecker in the United States I believe, a real huge sucker...maybe 18 inches in length)I think it was the same pine tree as the one the sunny eagle was in or the one right next to it that is dead....and I did not have my camera with me, and I could not find my camera and grabbed either an old lousy camera or a cell phone to try to get the shots of it....I got a couple of pics of it, but not good ones...this woodpecker was amazingly big.....

From that point on, the camera goes with me whenever outside...except today, of course....


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 20, 2015)

i cant get the pics....everyone elses shows up but not yours.....


----------



## Care4all (Oct 20, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> i cant get the pics....everyone elses shows up but not yours.....


hmmm, let me see if I changed the setting on them, be right back!  

AND YOU are the one I wanted to see them!  So much better than some of my other pics!


----------



## Care4all (Oct 20, 2015)

try now Bones...


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 20, 2015)

awesome...that worked...thank you so much they are beautiful pics


----------

